#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  The Giant Billboard in Space

## Assassin

A Gergia company(Space Marketing Inc) announced to put a giant billboard in Space which is happen in 1993 They planned to put like one kilometer in wide and illuminate using solar lights and have it in orbit the earth. But by the engineers estimated the cost will be high and the plan was cancelled. In 1990 there is another plan has suggested to advertise through projection from moon suggested by ispace. 

*Will is possible now ? Is it legal or not ??*

----------

